# [HELP NEEDED]Strange files appear on D: Hard Drive



## Tobbe

Hi

I have a Windows 7 Enterprise Laptop with Service Pack 1.
The files that came with the computer from school, such as Office 2010 is on the C: drive but everything else I have, programs + music files etc I store on the D: drive.

Recently I discovered that I got 2 files in the D: drive that I can't access. There's a little lock on the picture and I can't view the files in them.

They are called:
*9c3780f8a5b10b3ece9ce6ffde*
and
*fd58e2eb040689eb339047239ed2*

In them there are a number of files I can't access. The names of these are 4 numbers starting e.g. 1025, 1037 and 2052.

There are also:
DHtmlHeader.html
header.bmp
a few .dll files
Splash Screen.bmp
sqmapi.dll
and some more

I can't access the files. I don't know where they came from and I can't get rid of them. Please help

/Tobbe


----------



## iron Hide

I would say just hide those files instead of deleting them.  They can can your system files or some program might be using them.  If I were you, I would just hide them.


----------



## pane-free

If it is really necessary to know to what these alphanumeric labels refer to, go to Run => Regedit and highlight HKEY LOCALMACHINE; then click Edit, Find and paste them in to search (use F3 to do again)


----------



## voyagerfan99

They're just misc. files left over from Windows Update. No need to worry about them. You can delete them if you want (gotta do it in safe mode though).


----------



## Tobbe

Okay thanks for the replies. I'll start the computer in safe mode and delete them.


----------



## Tobbe

Well, that didn't work. Still says I need access...

Files are hidden instead. But still don't know why I couldn't delete them in safe mode. I'm the only account on this computer.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You need to take ownership of them from the system. It's a PITA, so you're better off just hiding them.


----------



## Okedokey

Just hide them.  Biggest waste of thread ever.


----------



## linkin

If you have an external drive just backup the files you need and format that drive to remove them. I had to do the same thing to remove an old windows installation.


----------

